# Great Lakes Tugs & Workboats



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I asked duckduckgo.com for the following information: USA Great Lakes Tugboat: FISCHER HAYDEN - the reason why should be obvious?

That introduced me to: https://gltugs.wordpress.com/

Great Lakes Tugs & Workboats
A database for the workhorses of the Great Lakes and St. Lawrence River

Where I FINALLY found something I have been searching for online for years.

https://gltugs.wordpress.com/the-great-lakes-shipyard/

Quote

The Great Lakes Shipyard is owned by the Great Lakes Towing Company, and is located on the old riverbed of the Cuyahoga River in Cleveland, OH. The Towing Company built their fleet of tugs here from 1907-1931. After many years of being a repair yard only, the yard started building new vessels again in the mid-2000s. However, most tugs built at the yard in the modern era have left the Great Lakes for sal****er service.

Unquote

Below a listing of currently active G tugs along with the year the hulls were built.
Online most of these are links to the vessel.

Quote

Arkansas (1909, Hull 8)
North Dakota (1910, Hull 11)
Minnesota (1911, Hull 14)
Indiana (1911, Hull 15)
Pennsylvania (1911, Hull 16)
New York (1913, Hull 23)
Q.A. Gillmore (1913, Hull 24)*
Oklahoma (1913, Hull 25)
Jacquelyn Nicole (1913, Hull 26)
Vermont (1914, Hull 28)
Illinois (1914, Hull 29)
Virginia (1914, Hull 30)
Iowa (1915, Hull 35)
Texas (1916, Hull 41)
Mississippi (1916, Hull 42)
Louisiana (1917, Hull 44)
Sioux (1921, Hull 48)*
Maine (1921, Hull 49)*
Delaware (1924, Hull 50)*
New Jersey (1924, Hull 51)
Washington (1925, Hull 52)
California (1926, Hull 54)
Florida (1926, Hull 55)
Kansas (1927, Hull 57)
Massachusetts (1928, Hull 58)
Colorado (1928, Hull 59)
Nebraska (1929, Hull 61)
Wyoming (1929, Hull 62)
Kentucky (1929, Hull 63)
Rhode Island (1930, Hull 65)
Arizona (1931, Hull 66)
Idaho (1931, Hull 67)
Joey D. (2011, Hull 106)
Daniel Joncaire II (2015)


G-tug Harvey Goulder
Goulder,-Harvey---tug.jpg
http://www.tugboatinformation.com/tug.cfm?id=11560

I remember when the Duluth-Superior G tugs were coal burners. As this picture illustrates coal was stored on the port side of the main deck. Ashes were stored on the starboard side. I have attempted online, without luck, to find out when and where Duluth-Superior tugs were refueled and ashes disposed. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the ashes fell over the side after dark? I base this on all of the heavy metals found on the bottom of the bay, slips and dock areas. Duluth just spent BIG BUCKS putting a Clay Cap atop the Minnesota Slip bottom bad stuff and tamping it down. Rather than dredging with attendant EXPENSIVE disposal of it all, in huge plastic bags; and burying the bags in the Arizona desert. 

When I was a kid I was aboard steam G tugs in Duluth. Now and then the ship my Dad was on would go to anchor in Duluth Harbor for 24 hours or more. My Dad would call ship to shore and tell us to go to the tug dock and come out and visit - and of course stay aboard until she docked.

In the mean time the Master of the ship my Dad was on would phone the G-Tug office on the ship to shore radio and tell them that we were on our way. ALL of the tug people were always very nice. My Mom always used the line "These kids need to see their Dad, their Dad needs to see them." This was the same line Mom used when she took us out of school to go see Dad. 

https://gltugs.wordpress.com/specialty-lists/

Quote

Tugs as Museums and Displays
Articulated Tugboats
Former U.S. Army 45-footers
Former U.S. Army 70-footers
Former U.S. Army 85-footers
Former U.S. Coast Guard 110-footers
Former Canadian Navy “Glen” tugs
Former U.S. Navy 109-foot YTBs
Russel Brothers-built tugs/workboats
Tugs Built pre-1930
Tugs Built in Great Lakes Shipyards
Scrap Tows

Unquote

http://thegreatlakesgroup.com/the-great-lakes-towing-company
G Tug site

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/tug/
Boatnerd tug pictures

Attached:
Duluth-G-Tug-Dock.jpg (97.5 KB) 
1940s-1960s that I knew, after the Seaway opened in 1959, the G-Tug dock was relocated to Clure Marine Terminal, where it still is; its offices located in an adjacent trailer. 
Goulder,-Harvey---tug.jpg (74.2 KB) 
Tug-Minnesota-1911.jpg (149.2 KB) 
Tug-Minnesota-April-2010.jpg (113.6 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Great details Greg, there is something special about tug boats, bossy little things , a bit like some women I know .

Bob


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Utube vid - Tugs attending,- Paul R. Tregurtha Aground in Duluth, Sept. 20, 2014 - 'Kentucky' still going strong after 90 years?

https://youtu.be/wGE2CPFsnrQ - 'Kentucky' in attendance - patience required, wait for the 'add' to finish


----------

